# How much do you spend on a helmet?



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I just dropped $130 on a new helmet...ouch! I've never spent more than $65 and I was wondering how much you would spend. This is obviously one of the most important trail items you should have and it might be worth spending a couple extra $$'s...right?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Entry Level? $40.

Advanced riding? 

How much is your skull worth?

$130. doesn't seem unreasonable if it's a high quality helmet.


----------



## Samhain (Jul 22, 2008)

I only buy Giro. I on my road helmet I spent a bit more , but typically I spend around a $100.


----------



## Dave In Florida (Apr 4, 2007)

I actually only have a $5 head, but I wear a $90 helmet because it fit me (Giro XL) and was all black.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This is your head we're protecting right? Why would you complain on a $130 it's the going rate for a quality helmet? If you're that sad about spending that much just make your own out of a beer cooler and some Epoxy and a bungee chord. Then you would only be into it for about $8 bucks.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Giro Encinal here (overpaid $68. for it), upgrading to Giro Hex soon ($69).


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

$50. They wear out fast in the southwest.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I relate it to buying a pricey new car. Everyone buys/over pays for a new car once in their life but then says I'll never do that again. It was more of an impulse buy for me. I wanted Giro, white and a good quality......the E2 is a pretty awesome lid but I'll not spend that much again.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

If I ever spend $130 on a helmet, I would kill myself for landing on it and having to replace it. How much more protection can you really get over a $60-70 helmet? My Giro Havoc (bought at closeout) makes me feel very safe.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

beagledadi said:


> I relate it to buying a pricey new car. Everyone buys/over pays for a new car once in their life but then says I'll never do that again. It was more of an impulse buy for me. I wanted Giro, white and a good quality......the E2 is a pretty awesome lid but I'll not spend that much again.


You get what you pay for. This is an expensive sport and if you want quality you pay the big bucks. Sure it can all be done with a Wall Mart special bike and parts and accessories purchased at K-Mart but how much fun is that. Part of my enjoyment is getting a new high dollar piece and using it like I stole it.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

XC--you can do for under $100, no problem.

DH--Over $100, though I paid $60 for my Giro Remedy. A TLD will set you back some serious $$.


----------



## Samhain (Jul 22, 2008)

You know you do not get more protection from a more expensive helmet. All helmets have to meet the same safety standards. The more expensive helmets have better venting and adjustment features.


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

48 for my havoc..does the job. I beleive thats all id ever pay for a helmet.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a Limar 710 (I think it is) and I paid $38 for it IIRC. I thought it was a pretty good deal, mainly because it actually fit (I could easily wear it without the chinstrap and it wouldn't come off).

Having said that, I would spend a mint on a Specialized helmet if they fit; they look pretty awesome.


----------



## Qui'lan Fett (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't understand why most people just don't use $40 ProTecs.


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

Samhain said:


> You know you do not get more protection from a more expensive helmet. All helmets have to meet the same safety standards. The more expensive helmets have better venting and adjustment features.


Thank you! My thoughts exactly. All helmets have to pass safety standards, past that its just getting fancy. I usually spend about $35-$40.


----------



## greyhorse (Aug 29, 2007)

The first time I tried out my Giro E2 it was a bit of a revelation. The way that thing directs air, my scalp felt colder with the helmet on than without. I'd agree that you're not any more safe with an expensive helmet, and if anything I think you're less safe with the higher end models because there's less styrofoam to deform and absorb the impact.

What it comes down to is fit, helmet stability, weight, cooling performance and maybe more than all the above, how good it looks on you. Yes, a lot of us are vain.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, I like the Giro Hex more because it has a nice matte black finish that matches my bike and because it's specifically made for MTBing. 

And to be brutally honest, the Encinal (while it is a really great helmet) looks too "roadbikerish" for me...too flashy. Plus, it's not specifically made for MTBing. It's more a multi-sport helmet which could be used for MTBing. 

It's brand new and I'm just going to end up giving it to one of my daughters. They don't MTB and it's a great helmet. Just not for me. 

So in my case, I'm just being plain 'ol superficial!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Keatan said:


> Thank you! My thoughts exactly. All helmets have to pass safety standards, past that its just getting fancy. I usually spend about $35-$40.


What I see an expensive helmet offering more is material usage, weight and options.

One could buy $40. bike shoes or $140. bike shoes.

What's the difference?

That depends on what one wants and/or needs.

I think there's a place for higher grade helmets.

I think somewhere in the sub-$100. range is reasonable to pay for a high quality helmet for mois.

However, I wouldn't call it "unreasonable" if someone spends $200. for the best helmet on the market especially if: 
A) their the one's paying for it 
B) it fulfills all of their requirements and makes them happy.

I agree that a $40. is "enough", but who would "race" with a $40. helmet?

Not I.


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

all helmets protect, a more expensive helmet doesn't protect "more".

more expensive usually means more adjustments, which sometimes means better fit. it also can mean lighter weight, more vents, and better graphics/colors.

i usually spend about $70, but will usually look for closeout deals on helmets that are about 30% or more.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

Just bought my first helmet for $63, Giro Hex.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

sixate said:


> Just bought my first helmet for $63, Giro Hex.


*While I'm jealous that you got the right helmet on your first purchase, congrats! *

:thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

I only have one head. I had a major moto x accident, coma, brocken shoulder, brocken ribs. The fact i was wearing a good helmet madeit for , wasnt ready to be wearing a wooden jacket...

I dont fock around being cheap with my head...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Whafe said:


> I only have one head. I had a major moto x accident, coma, brocken shoulder, brocken ribs. The fact i was wearing a good helmet madeit for , wasnt ready to be wearing a wooden jacket...
> 
> I dont fock around being cheap with my head...


Ditto, besides you gotta ride in style, right Whafe? :thumbsup:
This coming from a man with a bike made from Titanium coat hangers.


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> I agree that a $40. is "enough", but who would "race" with a $40. helmet?
> 
> Not I.


I do! and unless someone wants to buy a lighter/more vented/better looking/more expensive one for me thats it.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Qui'lan Fett said:


> I don't understand why most people just don't use $40 ProTecs.


Ventilation and weight. That's why.

ProTecs do make decent skydiving helmets though.


----------



## rcmaster1029 (Nov 1, 2005)

$40 for my Bell Venture in blue in black (matches my bike) and I love it.


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

Just purchase 2..... Bought the wife a Giro Pneumo and myself a Fox Flux, was under $200 OTD... Don't feel like I paid too little....don't feel like I paid too much.... 

I see a guy regularly on my commute that wears a hockey helmet......


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

I've worn helmets between the $80-$100 price point (they always are more expensive retail but I wait for deals on them) for almost 6 years now. Last week I went to my parents house and went to do one of my old group rides but realized I had forgotten my helmet. 

Luckily I found a helmet, my first real mountain bike helmet that I bought 10ish years ago. I have to say I really never want to wear a cheap lid again, I definitely noticed the weight and total lack of ventilation and really missed the roc-loc.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Samhain said:


> You know you do not get more protection from a more expensive helmet. All helmets have to meet the same safety standards. The more expensive helmets have better venting and adjustment features.


X2 and tend to last longer if properly cared for and not smashed in accident. IIRC I paid about $80 for my SPecialized Instinct in flat black with a nice detachable sun visor....very comfortable and stays put real good on my melon. :thumbsup:


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I spent $40 on the first one, $70 on the second. I doubt I'll ever go that high again, though.


----------



## jpelaston (Feb 27, 2007)

90 bux about 5 ormore years ago for a Bell Ghisallo. 
then over 100 for my Bell Sweep last year.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

30 for my XC and road helmet. Probably around 100 for my FF which I will be getting soon...


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Samhain said:


> You know you do not get more protection from a more expensive helmet. All helmets have to meet the same safety standards. The more expensive helmets have better venting and adjustment features.


True for the most part. There are a number of different safety standards (snell, astm, cpsc,) that helmet mfg.'s may or may not meet worldwide. For US sale, the CPSC standard is the minimum--all helmets must have it. Snell is a more rigorous standard, and Snell charges for the certification.

My Giro Remedy meets CPSC. Troy Lee Designs exceeds Snell M2000, M2005, US DOT, AU and CE standards (Snell exceeds CPSC). Which is the better helmet?

Great link here: http://www.helmets.org/standard.htm



Whafe said:


> I dont fock around being cheap with my head...


 Agree. I only have one brain, and will spend as much as possible to protect it. After all, head trauma is forever.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I spend whatever it's worth to buy the helmet that fits best. 
I don't shop based on pricepoint. Buying a crappy fitting lid to save a few bucks initially, has the potential to eventually cause you more problems than those few bucks are worth. All it takes is one bad crash, and having your crappy fitting lid wiggle around on impact...

That said, I've sprung for a Troy Lee D2 carbon, and gotten a free Giro Xen. Spend some here, save some there...


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*$20.*










*Airius V-10 Bicycle Helmet 
CPSC Approved*


----------



## smokey422 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've got a Giro Eclipse that I bought on sale for $45. It's the most comfortable helmet I've found. Sometimes you can get deals on last year's models on closeout.

*smokey*


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I would have gladly spent $70 on a helmet for my wife, but the most comfortable one she found was a Bell Vela for $38. Fortunately, the visor is removable or it would have been a no-go since she doesn't like them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

f3rg said:


> I would have gladly spent $70 on a helmet for my wife, but the most comfortable one she found was a Bell Vela for $38. Fortunately, the visor is removable or it would have been a no-go since she doesn't like them.


Were you her ad-visor on that?


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

2ndgen said:


> Entry Level? $40.
> 
> Advanced riding?
> 
> ...


funny thing is the 40 buck walarmart helmets did better in safety test than the 130+ helmets. heck more expensive helmets seem to do the worse.

Not major just pointing it out. As long as they have the certification sticker in them that means they have past the standards and are safe.

What more money is getting you is more confortable helmet that fits a bit better. I say it is worth the money because if it feels better on my head then I will be more willing to wear it and ride.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Timeless said:


> funny thing is the 40 buck walarmart helmets did better in safety test than the 130+ helmets. heck more expensive helmets seem to do the worse.
> 
> Not major just pointing it out. As long as they have the certification sticker in them that means they have past the standards and are safe.
> 
> What more money is getting you is more confortable helmet that fits a bit better. I say it is worth the money because if it feels better on my head then I will be more willing to wear it and ride.


That's worth a Google expedition!

BRB! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Anddddd, I'm back!

Excellent source: http://www.helmets.org

Thanks Timeless for that little tidbit of info! Here's what I found: http://www.helmets.org/helmet08.htm
________________________________________________________________________

*Trends this year*
There are new helmets in 2008 that are worth a look if you are inclined to replace yours. There are more new models appearing with the rounder, smoother profile that we think is best for crashing, now called the "compact" shape. Other than that there is no major technological advance that compels you to replace your current helmet.

The biggest news for 2008 is that rounder, smoother "compact" or "commuter" models are still growing in number. The older elongated styles with long rear points are beginning to look dated. We are pleased that the fashion pendulum is swinging, and most of the newer models are fine even if not fully rounded. Many of the remaining elongated models are overpriced European helmets.

At the high end, you will still find big vents and high prices, but no verifiable advantage in impact performance. A helmet with less foam has to have denser foam, a disadvantage in lesser impacts. You can pay more than $200 if you want to, but Target, Wal-Mart and other discounters have models that meet the same CPSC impact standard at an everyday price of $10. And for about $20 they have better looking and better fitting models. Wal-Mart has a round, smooth Bell Impulse for $25 that is molded in the shell, a high quality construction technique.

Ring fit systems, the "one size fits all" solution, have taken over for most of the less expensive models. They work well for some, but not at all for others, who find that they have to tighten the ring uncomfortably to get a stable fit. You have to try them on to be sure.

There are no new radical impact materials this year, although some have been introduced for 2008 in Cascade's lacrosse and hockey helmets.

Carbon fiber use is still limited to premium models, limited by fiber price costs. It does allow lighter construction, but there is so little of it used in a bike helmet that the weight saved is minimal except in heavy BMX helmets. Manufacturers are searching for ways to use titanium, another glamorous and expensive product that saves very little weight in a helmet. The Kevlar craze is mostly behind us, but you will find some of that as well.

Strap adjustment fittings--buckles and side pieces--are not improving. We find that most of them slip too easily, resulting in the "strap creep" that is responsible for many of the too-loose straps out there. We have noted the really good ones. You can check that when you buy just by tugging on the straps.

Strap anchors on many helmets still stick up above the shell and are an unnecessary impediment to smooth sliding when you hit the pavement. The best helmets put the anchors below the surface of the shell, or at least recess the anchors to make a smooth surface.

Rubber finishes and a fabric finish were introduced in a few helmets in 2007, and have spread rapidly in 2008. We do not recommend them for road use because rubber or fabric are likely to increase the sliding resistance of a helmet when it hits the pavement. We do not have lab tests yet to confirm that.

*We recommend looking for a helmet that:*

1. Meets the CPSC bicycle helmet standard. 
2. Fits you well.
3. Has a rounded, smooth exterior with no major snag points.
4. Has no more vents than you need. More vents = less foam.

We usually recommend checking Consumer Reports for brand and model recommendations. But their most recent helmet article was in their June, 2006 issue. They can only test a fraction of the models described below, and most of what they tested is no longer on the market. The article is free on the Consumer Reports Web site.

*
Some Interesting New Models*

*Rounder, Smoother Helmets*
We recommend smooth helmets that do not snag when you crash. The selection of well-rounded models has expanded in 2008, including:

Abus Urban-I, Lane-U (Euro standard not CPSC) 
Atlas Dorado/Limar 801/Mace NOS 
Bell Citi, Variant, Deuce/Impulse discount helmet 
Casco Warp II time trial helmet (Euro model) 
Giro Xen and Hex 
GPR/PLIM Urbanus 
Hawley Eleven81 Crosstown 
KED Event (Euro Model) 
Kent V-10 
LAS Hitek-Cycling and Compact (Euro models) 
Lazer Urbanize 
Michelin MX Urban and MX Street 
Oktos (several) 
Pro-Tec Augur model (meets ASTM downhill) 
Specialized Instinct 
Stash (Euro standard, folding helmet) 
THE/Vigor F14 (Extra coverage) 
Uvex Hawk, Magnum and XP100 (Extra coverage) 
Vcan S22-C 
Vigor X3 
Most "skate-style" and BMX helmets (usually too hot for bicycling)

*Consumer Reports Best Buys still in production* 
Bell Citi 
Bell Slant 
Bell Boomerang 
Schwinn Intercept youth (by PTI)

*Value Helmets *
Many manufacturers now have quality molded in the shell helmets priced in the $30 to $40 range. That includes the Bell Solar, Bell Impulse/Deuce ($25 at Wal-Mart), Briko Mistral, Cratoni Neon, Giant Talos, Giro Transfer Sport, Lazer Topaz, Louis Garneau Pacifica, Rudy Project Pyovra, Schwinn Atlas, Serfas Cosmos Plus, Specialized Air Force, Trek Vapor 3 and Vigor Fast Traxx. See descriptions below.

There are many, many more very decent inexpensive helmets on the market that are not molded in the shell, including the Schwinn Intercept (a Consumer Reports Best Buy) mentioned above. We can't list them all. In the US we are fortunate to have a mandatory national standard for bike helmets ensuring at least the minimum impact performance level, whatever the price.

*
New Features*
Cratoni Titan Pro: Camera/light mount. 
Reflectek and YoLite lines: Reflective shells. 
Ironman line: very bright built in LED flashers. 
Spiuk Rasgo: hard shell bike helmet

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Interesting tidbit (for me personally), my current helmet, the Giro Encinal, 
received _Bicycling Magazine's _award as *Best Helmet Under $50 *in their July, 2004 issue.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Cheap Bike Helmets: *

http://www.helmets.org/cheapies.htm
_________________________________________________________________________

*Inexpensive Helmets*

*Good news for consumers!*
If you need helmets for a campaign, or perhaps just for a large family, you will find sources below for helmets certified to the CPSC standard beginning at $3 to $5. For local purchase,

Target has them starting at $10, while most Wal-Mart stores have Bell brand youth, adult and toddler helmets also starting at $10, with some Schwinn models that will fit better starting at about $15. Toys 'R' Us and other retailers have them every day for $8 to $25.

Even bicycle stores, with their higher level of service and valuable help in fitting, usually have helmets under $35. Some local bike shops will shave their prices for a campaign to encourage more walk-in business. So you may find good helmets for your program at a local discounter or bike shop.

There are also good deals from mail order suppliers with ads in bicycle magazines or on the Internet. Since the CPSC standard became law in 1999, any helmets you buy from a US retailer will have the sticker inside certifying to it.


----------



## KeepTheRubberSideDown (Dec 1, 2006)

I dropped the big coin on a 08 Giro E2 in red, black, white. Why not... Its light, lots of vents, looks good. Good enough for me.


----------



## Stevenexp (Jul 24, 2008)

you didn't include a choice for never buying a helmet. $20 baseball cap is what I use.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Stevenexp said:
 

> you didn't include a choice for never buying a helmet. $20 baseball cap is what I use.


Me, too, on rail trails and roads.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I get the cheapest one that 1) fits 2) has reasonable vents and 3) doesn't look stupid. The whole "how much is your head worth" argument to justify a bit of $100 styrofoam is simply indicative of not understanding what safety standards are about 

On the other hand, I _have _spent over $100 for helmets with specific features- FF or a Casco Viper (detachable chinguard).


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*Even less than $40.*

They all pass the same safety tests and once you crash it's time for a new one.


----------



## Blaineikans (Apr 7, 2008)

I spent about $20 bucks on mine however that's because I was broke as **** when I got it and just wanted to get into the sport.
In about a month here I'm going to spend quite a bit more, probably in the 60-70 range because my cheap helmet is incredibly uncomfortable. That and I've already bashed the hell out of it a few times.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Like Whafe said, I'm not afraid to put some money into my helmets, or any of my protective gear for that matter. Around $100 seems pretty reasonable for a quality helmet with adjustments to provide a better fit. One thing that kills me is the price of a helmet for the grafics. But to each their own. 

Hell, I just paid $360 for my new motorcycle helmet and it is oh, so, comfortable.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

2ndgen said:


> Giro Encinal here.


Same. Think I paid about $40 for mine, have been thru 2 sets of foam. It's time for a new helmet. Plan to pay up to $60 for my next xc one.









Did Matt Black take this photo? Good job Matt!


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Cobretti said:


> Did Matt Black take this photo? Good job Matt!


LOL 

I paid $65 for my Influx...


----------

